# 1 man 1 Screwdriver



## Lone Wolf (Feb 12, 2010)

1 guy 1 screwdriver - Video - muchosucko.com


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2010)

Crafty


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

pretty extreme.. but nothing the average Hubba Hubba noise maker hasn't done..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Was that sane?


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Good God! I just about threw up when i saw the picture of the clip!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Good God! I just about threw up when i saw the picture of the clip!!!


 
hahah right   So, it was you!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> hahah right   So, it was you!



Damn it! How did you know that was me?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Doogsy said:


> Damn it! How did you know that was me?


 
The screwdriver gave you away.


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The screwdriver gave you away.



Hmm... i thought it was the severe atrophy of the sack?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 12, 2010)

Nah, it was the screwdriver and the kilt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Nah, it was the screwdriver and the kilt.


 
 . . and the pieces of haggis dribbling from the mouth


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

i don't dare to look.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

what the fuck are you trying to do roids 1 ? that goes in your hip not into your ass fuck me !!!!!!  no more vikes for you...


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Craftsman should really start using those "For external use only" labels.


----------

